# Fit Flow Park/Street?!



## Flowpen (14. September 2007)

Hey,
so da ich nun schon was länger BMX fahre und mein Felt-Heretic nicht gerade sonderlich gut wollte ich mir in nächster Zeit ein neues Bike anschaffen! So ich finde das Fit Flow Park sehr schön, aber mich reiztes auch sehr ohne Bremse zu fahren deshalb steht das Fit Flow Street auch noch zur Auswahl. 
So nun welches würdet ihr nehmen, oder würdet ihr mir mit diesem Budget ein ganz anderes Rad empehlen da ihr denkt das dass Fit Flow seinen Preis nicht wert ist.
mfg


----------



## RISE (14. September 2007)

Ich würde, sofern es sich zwischen den beiden entscheidet, das Flow Park nehmen. Grund ist einfach der, dass du da auch die Bremsen wieder ranbauen kannst. Das Flow Street kommt meiner Meinung nach als komplett brakeless, also auch ohne Sockel etc. Das ließe sich höchstens über eine U-Brake Platte lösen, deren Funktion wohl eher dürftig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2007)

So, dem was Rise geschrieben hat kann ich nur zustimmen. So aus eben demselben Grund mit den Bremsen. So nimm also das Park.


----------



## Flowpen (14. September 2007)

Ok, aber ihr würdet sagen das das Rad ok ist, oder würdet ihr ein anderes Radel nehmen?


----------



## RISE (14. September 2007)

Das Rad geht schon in Ordnung, ist ja auch ein Komplettrad in der höheren Preisklasse. Als Alternative könnte man noch das WTP 4 Seasons im Auge behalten.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. September 2007)

Bin bisher das Flow Trail aus dem letzten Jahr probegefahren und war echt begeistert. Schön leicht und für den Preis wirklich bombig. Schlechter wirds nicht geworden sein


----------



## -RMX- (16. September 2007)

fahr selber das park, also kannste echt nix falsch machen. geometrie ist hammer die teile sind gut, also ich bin vedammt zufrieden.


----------



## Flowpen (19. September 2007)

Ok danke an euch, also dann hole ich mir das Park!
Aber noch ne Frage da ich noch was sparen muss und ich auch noch auf meinen Geburtstag warten muss (24 November).
Soll ich noch auf die 08 Modelle warten oder die 07 nehmen?


----------



## l0st (19. September 2007)

anfang november kommt 08,nimm 08.
hast pm.


----------



## -RMX- (19. September 2007)

nimm das 07er schaut besser aus, die farbe vom 08 ist hässlich wie die nacht sag ich. aber ist geschmackssache musst du wissen.


----------



## l0st (19. September 2007)

dann nimmt er haltn trail is auch nicht grossartig anderst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (19. September 2007)

Ich hab das 08 Modell noch nicht in Orange gesehen aber dieses roasa gefällt mir auch nicht so^^


----------



## -RMX- (19. September 2007)

orange sieht genauso ******** aus glaub mir...ja das trail is natürlich auch ne alternative in weiss ganz tight.


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. September 2007)

hat jemand vielleicht ein großes bild vom 08er Team Street?


----------



## Flowpen (21. September 2007)

Und hat jemand ein Bild vom 08 Flow Park in Orange?


----------



## -RMX- (21. September 2007)

googlen sag ich da nur gibts tausende.


----------



## Flowpen (22. September 2007)

Bei Google finde ich da kein einziges 08 Modell...da kommt aber immer dieser Thread als erste anwahl Möglichkeit^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterOfBMX (22. September 2007)

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c217/pigne/fitcompletes08.jpg


----------



## janwalter (22. September 2007)

ich find des trail in weiß endgeil


----------



## Pulle666 (23. September 2007)

hmm also mir gefallen die 08er...
also vom aussehen würdich ncoh warten und n 08er nehmen...


----------

